# Some pics of Boudreaux



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

Just some random pics of Boudreaux. Feel free to lemme know what you think!:doggy:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWE precious baby!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful pup and thanks so much for sharing. I hope to see more of him as he grows.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He reminds me of Ozai! Very cute!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Really pretty pup.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the color


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone, my wife and I refer to him as our dog-child...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

very cute stripe  Love the cuddle pictures


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cute pup!


----------

